# ALB GOLD TROPHY 2015 - Münsingen



## SuperSamuel (22. September 2015)

Wer ist am Start?
Wie ist die Strecke? Zustand derzeit? Trailanteil? Anspruch?

Diskussionen und so weiter...

Gruß TLoehlein


----------



## Bindsteinracer (22. September 2015)

Bin gemeldet Kurzstrecke.Meines Wissens ziemlich Tempolastige Strecke viel Wald Schotterwege usw.
Laut Meldeliste sind ja einige ausm Forum am Start.
Hoff nur das mein Rennsemmel wieder fit ist bis zum nächsten Wochenende...
Mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## __Stefan__ (22. September 2015)

War dabei, habe mich aber heute abgemeldet. War heute der letzte Tag für eine offiziele Abmeldung. Kinder sind seit Wochen krank. Weiß nicht, wann ich das letzte Mal mehr wie ein paar Stunden ab Stück geschlafen habe. Da lohnt sich nicht Aufwand extra rauf zu fahren. Obwohl ich das Rennen wirklich liebe. 

Euch viel Spaß!


----------



## JensL (23. September 2015)

Hab für die lange Strecke gemeldet. Wird der Saisonabschluss ;-)


----------



## Bindsteinracer (23. September 2015)

Glück gehabt mein Renner ist wieder Startklar 
Dann macht mir nur no das Wetter Sorgen...
Saisonabschluss wenns dumm läuft bei mir au..mal schauen wie es auf Arbeit läuft.
Evtl  gats no n paar Tage in den Süden...


----------



## Rotwild85 (23. September 2015)

Bin auf der Langstrecke gemeldet! Ist immer so der Traditionelle Saisonabschluss!
Obwohl ich die Strecke eigentlich nicht so mag, ist halt eine brutale drücker Strecke, mir
fehlen da die richtigen Anstiege!


----------



## Reddi (24. September 2015)

Bin auch auf der Langstrecke dabei... nach drei Jahren Rennabstinenz (abgesehen vom Frühjahrsmarathon dieses Jahr) endlich mal wieder Tempo bolzen 

Ist ne Vollgasstrecke. Das allermeiste auf Schotter, Trailanteil praktisch nicht vorhanden. Könnte man auch mit dem Gravelracer fahren.
Ich finde es angenehm, dass die Höhenmeter gut verteilt sind. Es gibt keine langen Anstiege, sondern immer schön wellig. 2012 in Ischgl fand ich die beiden langen Buckel irgendwann dann doch etwas eintönig...

Streckenzustand ist derzeit sehr gut. War ein trockener Sommer und allzu viel Regen gabs in letzter Zeit nicht. Ich wohne fast in Sichtweite der Strecke und ein kleiner Streckenabschnitt gehört zu meinem Arbeitsweg 
Wetter soll nach aktueller Vorhersage auch gut werden. 

Zeitlich bin ich absolut glücklich wenns 4h werden. Bei 4:30 bin ich auch noch nicht beleidigt. Wollte dieses Jahr eigentlich noch gar keine Rennen fahren, sondern erstmal in Ruhe wieder sowas wie Kondition aufbauen.


----------



## holzwurm71 (24. September 2015)

Hey,  bin nach 5 Jahren auch mal wieder am Start. Endlich mal wieder aufs Tempo drücken im Wald...
Weiss jemand ob die dort mittlerweile Wechselflaschen haben? Oder muss man selber füllen bzw. Trinkrucksack??


----------



## Reddi (24. September 2015)

Uff, ich meine da schonmal Flaschen am Verpflegungsstand gesehen zu haben. Bin aber auch seit 2011 nicht mehr mitgefahren...
Ich fahre mit Trinkrucksack. Darin sind dann auch Pumpe und Schlauch für den Notfall, und wenn ich mich mit den Kleidern verschätzt habe, kann ich die auch problemlos unterbringen. Kann immerhin sein dass es um 9:00 Uhr nur 5 Grad und auf halber Strecke dann schon 15 hat.


----------



## Laktathunter (27. September 2015)

Ich auch dabei, werd mein Spearfish testen auch wenn eher keineFullystrecke.


----------



## SuperSamuel (28. September 2015)

Fomeracer schrieb:


> Ich auch dabei, werd mein Spearfish testen auch wenn eher keineFullystrecke.


Spearfish geht immer und überall... Wenn es nicht zu schwer ist, geht es ja beinahe als Race-Fully durch.
11 kg sind ja möglich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Laktathunter (28. September 2015)

SuperSamuel schrieb:


> Spearfish geht immer und überall... Wenn es nicht zu schwer ist, geht es ja beinahe als Race-Fully durch.
> 11 kg sind ja möglich!


bin bei 10,5Kg


----------



## Nuki (28. September 2015)

Bin auch dabei 
Hat jemand den gps Track von der aktuellen Strecke ( 2013 idem)
Ich seh gerne ( live) wo ich gerade bin


----------



## holzwurm71 (29. September 2015)

http://www.outdooractive.com/de/mou...-gold-trophy-start-muensingen/101548613/#dm=0

kriegts Du hier...


----------



## Nuki (29. September 2015)

Danke


----------



## Laktathunter (30. September 2015)

So wie es aussieht wird wieder ein recht kühler Start

Gesendet von meinem HUAWEI Y300-0100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Nuki (30. September 2015)

Ja und ich Weichei werde auf kurz ummelden. Da hab ich ev ne Change aufs Podest


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reddi (30. September 2015)

Jo, ist kühl geworden nach dem milden Sommer...
Aber zumindest im Moment sieht das Wetter sehr schön aus, wenn man nicht vor die Tür geht  aktuell 5°C um 09:45 Uhr. Der Wind soll sich bis Sonntag ja gelegt haben.

Was mir aufgefallen ist, als ich mir die Streckenführung im Link angesehen habe: Da steht was von 1250hm, in der Ausschreibung 1800. Als ich das letzte Mal mitgefahren bin, war die Streckenführung teilweise deutlich anders, da ich aber die Wege ohnehin kenne, finde ich die 1250hm deutlich realistischer als die 1800. Der längste Anstieg hat 130hm...
Ist jemand letztes Jahr mitgefahren und hat die hm gemessen? Macht immerhin die Hälfte mehr bzw. ein Drittel weniger aus...


Wenn du ne reele Chance aufs Podest hast, fahr meinetwegen die Kurzstrecke. Berichte dann mal, wie sich so ein >30 Durchschnitt anfühlt, das fahr ich kaum in der Ebene... 
Als jemand der ohnehin nichts gewinnen wird, wäre mir die Kurzstrecke je nach Anreiseweg aber den Aufwand nicht wert. Ich fahr schon immer leber die längste Strecke die ich mir zutraue.


----------



## Laktathunter (30. September 2015)

Letztes Jahr waren es sub 1300hm trotz Ausschreibung von 1800hm, Eike. Deshalb auch die brutalen Zeiten

Gesendet von meinem HUAWEI Y300-0100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Nuki (30. September 2015)

redlion007 schrieb:


> J
> Wenn du ne reele Chance aufs Podest hast, fahr meinetwegen die Kurzstrecke. Berichte dann mal, wie sich so ein >30 Durchschnitt anfühlt, das fahr ich kaum in der Ebene...
> Als jemand der ohnehin nichts gewinnen wird, wäre mir die Kurzstrecke je nach Anreiseweg aber den Aufwand nicht wert. Ich fahr schon immer leber die längste Strecke die ich mir zutraue.



WÜ50 Da musst du keinen >30er Schnitt fahren ;-)
Bei WÜ40 war ich auf der Langstrecke ( als Sie noch offiziell mit 1200Hm ausgeschrieben war 4. Platz) und Beim black forrest hats dieses Jahr auch in der AK fürs (zentrale) Podest gereicht. Also so unrealistisch bin ich nicht. Nur die Beine sind gerade nicht für die Langstrecke :-(

Ausserdem ist die Langstrecke  für mich als Rennen uninteressant, ca 20 Frauen, da sind auf der Kurzen mehr Gegnerinnen


----------



## Reddi (30. September 2015)

Fomeracer schrieb:


> Letztes Jahr waren es sub 1300hm trotz Ausschreibung von 1800hm, Eike. Deshalb auch die brutalen Zeiten


Danke, dachte ichs mir doch. Trotzdem werden solche Zeiten für mich erstmal im Reich der Träume bleiben. Wobei ich schon denke, dass nächstes Jahr ne halbe Stunde schneller gehen müsste als dieses Wochenende. Hab ja erst vor einem Jahr wieder mit dem Bikesport angefangen.



Nuki schrieb:


> WÜ50 Da musst du keinen >30er Schnitt fahren ;-)
> Bei WÜ40 war ich auf der Langstrecke ( als Sie noch offiziell mit 1200Hm ausgeschrieben war 4. Platz) und Beim black forrest hats dieses Jahr auch in der AK fürs (zentrale) Podest gereicht. Also so unrealistisch bin ich nicht. Nur die Beine sind gerade nicht für die Langstrecke :-(
> 
> Ausserdem ist die Langstrecke  für mich als Rennen uninteressant, ca 20 Frauen, da sind auf der Kurzen mehr Gegnerinnen



Ui, weiblich ü50 habe ich natürlich nicht mitbekommen  
Respekt vor der Leistung und lass gut krachen am Sonntag!

In den hiesigen Feierabend-Dorfstammtisch-Bikegruppen ists halt wirklich verpönt, ne kurze Strecke auf Platzierung zu fahren, wenn man auch die lange fahren könnte. Da muss ich mich noch von lösen


----------



## Nuki (30. September 2015)

Glaubst du ich fühle mich jetzt gut ;-)

gefühltes Alter 25 ( zumindest VOR dem Rennen)


----------



## -VS- (30. September 2015)

Jippie, exakt für Sonntag ist jetzt Regen vorausgesagt


----------



## Bindsteinracer (30. September 2015)

-VS- schrieb:


> Jippie, exakt für Sonntag ist jetzt Regen vorausgesagt



Gott sei Dank hab ich mich für Kurz gemeldet


----------



## -VS- (1. Oktober 2015)

Regen ist bei dem Rennen nicht dramatisch an sich,aber wenn man davor wochenlang Kaiserwetter hatte und just zum Renntag es dann sifft,ist halt nicht so toll.


----------



## SuperSamuel (1. Oktober 2015)

Petrus ist wohl kein Biker! ;-)


----------



## htxlector24 (1. Oktober 2015)

Fomeracer schrieb:


> Letztes Jahr waren es sub 1300hm trotz Ausschreibung von 1800hm, Eike. Deshalb auch die brutalen Zeiten
> 
> Gesendet von meinem HUAWEI Y300-0100 mit Tapatalk



Bin die Strecke letzten Samstag mal abgefahren. Von Parkplatz weg waren es laut meinem Garmin knapp 84,6 km bei 1754 hm. Von daher dürften die ausgeschriebenen Kilometer und Höhenmeter in etwa hinkommen. Die Strecke war noch nicht komplett frei. An einer Stelle lagen noch Bäume quer und bei Kilometer 21 war der Weg über die Baustelle noch gesperrt. Aber sonst war's gut befahrbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Laktathunter (2. Oktober 2015)

Mit welchem Gerät wurde aufgezeichnet? barometrische Hm?  Deine Zeit ist ja Bombe...


----------



## htxlector24 (2. Oktober 2015)

Fomeracer schrieb:


> Mit welchem Gerät wurde aufgezeichnet? barometrische Hm?  Deine Zeit ist ja Bombe...



Garmin Dakota 20, die Höhenmeter ergeben sich aus der Karte mit Höhendaten. Die vom Gerät aufgezeichneten barometrischen Hm sind sogar noch etwas mehr.


----------



## Reddi (2. Oktober 2015)

Naja, wir werden es in 48h gewahr... 

Die Baustelle bei km 21 wird sich so schnell nicht ändern. Die ist da seit Anfang des Jahres und soll erst im nächsten Frühjahr fertig werden. Da wird ein 3,5t-Gemeindeverbindungsweg zur Kreisstraße ausgebaut. Habe bisher nie auch nur einen Bauarbeiter dort gesehen, wenn ich die Baustelle überquert habe. Wobei die teilweise schon viel Dreck geschaufelt haben.

Sauberes Tempo auch von mir, und mit Startnummer geht da sicherlich noch was... super!


----------



## Laktathunter (2. Oktober 2015)

htxlector24 schrieb:


> Garmin Dakota 20, die Höhenmeter ergeben sich aus der Karte mit Höhendaten. Die vom Gerät aufgezeichneten barometrischen Hm sind sogar noch etwas mehr.


Dann bist du ein absolutes Tier, wenn du im Training so eine Zeit fährst. So lange habe ich im Vorjahr für die flachere Strecke gebraucht...


----------



## -VS- (2. Oktober 2015)

Die Strecke ist schon seit 2012 eigentlich nicht mehr so flach wie einst bis einschliesslich 2011 (damals 1250hm). Seitdem ist die eine halbe Stunde langsamer als sonst. Auf der Homepage steht auch, dass die Streckenführung gleich geblieben ist.

Edit: Auszug Wetteronline Vorhersage für morgen: "Morgen bekommt das stabile und sonnige Herbstwetter einen ersten Dämpfer. Im Süden und Südwesten ist es bewölkt und *vor allem vormittags regnet es teils kräftig.* Im Tagesverlauf lässt der Regen zwar nach, Auflockerungen sind aber selten."


----------



## holzwurm71 (3. Oktober 2015)

Ok, dann lassen wir die Sonnencreme wohl daheim


----------



## -VS- (4. Oktober 2015)

Strecke war trotz bissle Regen fast optimal,stellenweise sogar noch staubig! Mit 3:28 wäre mehr gegangen, habe die letzten 10km geschnarcht weil ich auf 3:20 geeicht war und dachte das reicht für heute. Aber dann kamen ja noch ein paar Zusatzkilometerchen, aber da wars schon viel zu spät um den Patronengürtel richtig leer statt nur drittelsleer zu schiessen. Nächstes Jahr wahrscheinlich nicht mehr, das Gebolze und das Gekurve von Ecke zu Ecke liegt mir nicht mehr, ich brauche Berge.

Tausche übrigens ein etwas zu grosses Trikot Grösse M gegen Grösse S, wer kann und möchte?

Ach ja, Streckendaten: 84,9km, 1414hm (barometrisch Ciclo HAC4), Temp. max. 11° min 9°, Schnitt 24,6km/h, Vmax ca. 60km/h


----------



## Rotwild85 (4. Oktober 2015)

Hatte Wetterbedingt heute morgen noch auf die Kurze umgemeldet! Mag kalt und Regen einfach nicht!
Strecke war eigentlich ganz cool bis auf das Chaos kurz nach dem Start mit dem Abgerissenen Absperband!
Ist schon komisch wenn dir im Rennen aufeinmal welche entgegenkommen! Und die 38 km kamen nicht so ganz hin, waren glaube ich bei fast alle schon etwas mehr! Von dem her bin ich mit meinen 1h52 ganz zufrieden!


----------



## -VS- (4. Oktober 2015)

-doppelpost-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (4. Oktober 2015)

Rotwild85 schrieb:


> Hatte Wetterbedingt heute morgen noch auf die Kurze umgemeldet! Mag kalt und Regen einfach nicht!
> Strecke war eigentlich ganz cool bis auf das Chaos kurz nach dem Start mit dem Abgerissenen Absperband!
> Ist schon komisch wenn dir im Rennen aufeinmal welche entgegenkommen! Und die 38 km kamen nicht so ganz hin, waren glaube ich bei fast alle schon etwas mehr! Von dem her bin ich mit meinen 1h52 ganz zufrieden!




Hi Rotwild85


Wieviel Km hattest du bei der kurzen Strecke ? Und wieviel Hm ?


Grüße und Danke! 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## Rotwild85 (4. Oktober 2015)

43,2km und 935hm


----------



## Spenglerextrem (4. Oktober 2015)

Also bei mir warens mit den Berg ganz runter und wieder rauf 43,5 km und 1050 hm.

Wie kams eigentlich dazu ? Das Absperrband lag am Boden, das ist klar. Ist da das Führungsquad auch runter oder war da eine Lücke im Feld ?

War im ersten Moment, bis alles zum Stehen kam schon eine gefährliche Situation. So ganz langsam gings ja den Berg nicht runter.

Bis dahin war ich für meine Verhältnisse recht gut Vorne mit dabei. Danach hatte ich erst mal überhaupt keinen Überblick mehr.

Aber mit 2:04 h unter den Umständen für die "Mittelstrecke" bin ich ganz zufrieden. Wär normal dann gut unter 2 h gewesen.


----------



## Rotwild85 (4. Oktober 2015)

Glaub da war schon ne Lücke im Feld! Die ersten 20 -30 sind glaube ich richtig gefahren!
Bin auch den kompletten Berg runter und dann so nach 200m auf dem Asphalt sind die ersten entgegen gekommen!


----------



## Reddi (4. Oktober 2015)

Ich hab auf der Langstrecke mit CM 4.4A 1670hm auf 87,4km gemessen. Durchschnitt 21,8; Maximalgeschwindigkeit 62,9 km/h. Reine Fahrzeit 3h 59 Minuten, Rennzeit 4:04h, demnach habe ich ca. 5 Minuten unterwegs gestanden. 
Durchschnittliche Herzfrequenzt 159, Maximalpuls 190. 


Ich habe (mit einem CM 4.4A) auf 87,4km 1670hm gemessen. 
War am Anfang ein sehr gutes Rennen, hatte zur ersten Verpflegung mehr als einen 23er Durchschnitt. Aber was tut man, wenn man unerwartet schnell ist und aktuell nicht mehr wirklich Renn-Routine hat? Genau, man übertreibt es . Mit einem Durchschnittspuls von 168 habe ich nach 52km einen Krampf im linken Oberschenkel bekommen, und 20km später einen im rechten. Weiterhin habe ich zum ersten Mal Magenprobleme vom PowerBar Gel bekommen, mit dem ich sonst sehr gut klarkomme. Der Hefezopf bei Verpflegung drei war die Rettung! 
Mit flauem Magen und immer wieder leicht aufflammenden Krämpfen musste ich leider die restlichen 30km langsam machen, gegen Ende verließen mich auch noch die Kräfte (und ich habe mich nicht getraut, noch ein Gel zu nehmen). 

Strecke war angenehm zu fahren, vom Schachen runter ins Lautertal hätte ich aber auf dem kleinen Trailstück fast nen Abflug gemacht, weil mir der Finger vom Bremshebel gerutscht ist. Lustigerweise hat mich bergab nie jemand überholt, obwohl meine Fahrtechnik mies ist und eher vorsichtig fahre.
Wetter hat mich soweit nicht gestört, noch rutschiger brauche ich Trails aber nicht.

Am Ende kam ich mit einer Zeit von 4:04h ins Ziel bei 3:59h reiner Fahrzeit - demnach habe ich unterwegs 5min gestanden.
Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit 21,8 und Höchstgeschwindigkeit 62,9km/h. 
Durchschnittspuls 159, Maximalpuls 192. 
Unterm Strich bin ich sehr zufrieden, weil ich nicht damit gerechnet hätte, selbst ohne Probleme so schnell rum zu kommen.  



Falls der betreffende Biker mitliest, der sich auf der Abfahrt vom Schachen ins Lautertal den Lenker verdreht und in den Bauch gerammt hat, sodass der Rettungsdienst für ihn gebucht wurde... ich hoffe, es geht dir den Umständen entsprechend gut und wünsche eine gute Besserung


----------



## Laktathunter (4. Oktober 2015)

84Km und 1500Hm gemessen. 3:37


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bindsteinracer (5. Oktober 2015)

Das war ein Durcheinander geßtern.....
Das erste Mal in Münsingen dabei gewesen.
Wie es zu dem defekten Band kam ist mir auch unklar.Hab mich immer gefragt wie mer sich im Rennen verfahren kann ...!?Jetzt hab ich es am eigenen Leib erfahren.Bin auch besagten Berg runtergebrettert,und schier in ne Handvoll Biker geknallt.Welche gerade den Berg wieder hochkamen.Das war echt Sau gefährlich.
Was mich ehrlich gesagt au genervt hat war dieses Durcheinander:Wenn die schwächeren Fahrer allesamt rechts fahren würden könnten die anderen links vorbei.So durfte ich anfangs immer nur Schlangenlinien fahren....
Na ja seis drum vorbei ist vorbei.
So gabs den 69 Platz gesamt auf der Kurzen.
Mal schauen ob ich nächstes Jahr im Frühjahr dabei bin.


----------



## Laktathunter (5. Oktober 2015)

Bindsteinracer schrieb:


> Das war ein Durcheinander geßtern.....
> Das erste Mal in Münsingen dabei gewesen.
> Wie es zu dem defekten Band kam ist mir auch unklar.Hab mich immer gefragt wie mer sich im Rennen verfahren kann ...!?Jetzt hab ich es am eigenen Leib erfahren.Bin auch besagten Berg runtergebrettert,und schier in ne Handvoll Biker geknallt.Welche gerade den Berg wieder hochkamen.Das war echt Sau gefährlich.
> Was mich ehrlich gesagt au genervt hat war dieses Durcheinander:Wenn die schwächeren Fahrer allesamt rechts fahren würden könnten die anderen links vorbei.So durfte ich anfangs immer nur Schlangenlinien fahren....
> ...


Am frustrierenzten waren die E Biker die bei Rennhälfte an mir vorbei gebrescht sind. Hab da jedem sicherlich 10mal den inneren Stinkefinger gezeigt


----------



## htxlector24 (5. Oktober 2015)

-VS- schrieb:


> ...
> Tausche übrigens ein etwas zu grosses Trikot Grösse M gegen Grösse S, wer kann und möchte?
> 
> ...



Würde tauschen mein S gegen dein M. PM geschickt.


----------



## Bindsteinracer (5. Oktober 2015)

Na ja auf die E Bike Veranstaltung kann man eh getrost verzichten...
Lieber n Sprint Rennen einführen oder dergleichen.


----------



## Laktathunter (5. Oktober 2015)

Bindsteinracer schrieb:


> Na ja auf die E Bike Veranstaltung kann man eh getrost verzichten...
> Lieber n Sprint Rennen einführen oder dergleichen.


das hab ich in der aktuellen Umfrage auch geschrieben...


----------



## Bindsteinracer (5. Oktober 2015)

Dann ham se schon 2 Aufforderungen dazu.Hab das nämlich au geschrieben


----------



## holzwurm71 (5. Oktober 2015)

Ich war Nummer 3. Und die Feedzonen könnten etwas länger sein. Dann steigen vor einem nicht so viel ab und man ist selbst nicht genötigt anzuhalten...
Vielleicht sind wir 3 ja die mit dem kostenlosen Startplatz

No Ebikes for Marathons...


----------



## Reddi (5. Oktober 2015)

He, ich hab auch angekreuzt dass ich Motorräder bei MTB-Rennen nicht mag... aber es gibt ja nur drei freie Startplätze 

Für Menschen, die körperlich einfach abgebaut haben, sind Pedelecs ne gute Sache, um sich wenigstens ein Bisschen zu bewegen. Als Commuterbike lasse ich sie auch noch durchgehen. Aber warum man in einer sportlichen Disziplin, in der per definitionem mit Muskelkraft gearbeitet wird, mit Hilfsmotor antritt, ist mir schleierhaft. Ich gehe ja auch nicht mit dem Motorboot zu Segelregatta.


----------



## Bindsteinracer (10. Oktober 2015)

Kann zum Foto des Tages gewählt werden


----------



## SuperSamuel (10. Oktober 2015)

Die Größen der Trikots sind wieder mal weit weg vom Standard, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nerve29 (11. Oktober 2015)

Kam nach 3:35 ins Ziel. Hatte dabei 1600 hm zu verzeichnen.
Trikot passt wie angegossen.


----------



## Reddi (11. Oktober 2015)

Naja, wenn ich mit ganzen 85kg schon das XXL Trikot brauche, um nicht bauchnabelfrei rumzulaufen, und dieses dann auch noch relativ eng sitzt... es gibt ja auch Menschen, die 20, 25kg mehr wiegen ohne dick zu sein..? 
Die Bezeichnung von Trikotgrößen kann ich längst nicht mehr nachvollziehen. Bei Hosen fang ich ab Größe M an mit der Anprobe.


----------



## -VS- (11. Oktober 2015)

Weil ich rechtzeitig vor dem wettkampfreichen Spätsommer/Frühherbst (Saison seit heute mit dem Lautertal-Marathon vorbei) meine kleine  Waschbärplauze radikal weghungerte, passt mir trotz meiner 1,84m ein S-Trikot  Ausserdem hasse ich an Bikeklamotten alles, was auch nur ansatzweise flattert! Höchstens ab Mach 2 dürfte es theoretisch flattern, aber dafür schrumpft die Reibungswärme des Luftzugs das Trikot noch flatterfreier auf XS


----------



## SuperSamuel (10. August 2017)

Suche das rote Finisher Shirt 2015 in Größe S.
Falls jemand eins abgeben möchte, bitte um eine private Nachricht!


----------



## Sebl1981 (22. August 2019)

Hi zusammen. Ist die lange Strecke auch mit starrGabel und 2.4er reifen gut zu fahren? Vergleichbar mit ultrabike? Grüße...


----------



## Bindsteinracer (22. August 2019)

Rüttelt zwar etwas mehr 
Aber an sich ja 
Gibt ja kaum nennenswerten Trailantail
Das meiste besteht aus befestigten Wegen.


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (22. August 2019)

Bindsteinracer schrieb:


> Rüttelt zwar etwas mehr
> Aber an sich ja
> Gibt ja kaum nennenswerten Trailantail
> Das meiste besteht aus befestigten Wegen.



Hi Bindsteinracer


Ich habe relativ sicher vor die 27er mitzufahren. Für die gilt vermutlich dasselbe wie für die lange Strecke hinsichtlich Rolleigenschaften, oder ?

Ich bin in 2018 zwar in Trochtelfingen mitgefahren, aber die Kurzstrecke ab Münsingen ist ja deutlich anders ist als die Trochtelfinger Strecke. Und in Münsingen bin ich zuletzt 2011 mitgefahren. 

Seitdem gabs vermutlich Streckenänderungen. Ahso ... und der etwas neuere Schlussteil durch den Bikepark ... hatte der in 2017 technisch relativ krasse Trailabschnitte ? 
Oder eher easy ?


Grüße und Thx 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## Bindsteinracer (22. August 2019)

Der schlußteil im Park sind paar Wellen und Kurven.
Ggf langsam überfahren,definitiv nix wildes...


----------

